# Best WIFI card for Linux



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm building a barebones gaming lappy and need to decide on a wifi card to go with.  I needs to know what wifi card has great support with linux, that isn't an intel wireless n card.  I here Atheros cards do really well, would a macbook wifi card work with my lappy?  any input on the whole wifi situation would be most appreciated.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a TP-Link tl-wn321g usb one and it works fine in Kubuntu


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2009)

what chipset is it using? ill be using gentoo so I need to know what driver support to build into my kernel.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2009)

started looking up stuff for Ralink came up with this chipset: Ralink RT2880.  anyone used it?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 12, 2009)

AsphyxiA said:


> what chipset is it using? ill be using gentoo so I need to know what driver support to build into my kernel.



rt73

It works out of the box on any ubuntu 8.10 distro and opensuse 11.1. They're the only new ones I've tried.


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've always had great compatibility with Intel cards on multiple distros (2200BG and 4965AGN)


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2009)

yes, intel has had some great stuff in the past but theyre wireless n cards are known to drop out often.  Even the card on my girlfriends lappy dosen't like to connect or stay connected to the router when others will. 

is the rt73 an n based chipset?


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 12, 2009)

why don't you try using a windows driver with ndis wrapper with whatever cards you have now?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2009)

i have not had a whole lot of luck with the wrappers plus there are a lot of supported wifi cards out there.  I think I might just go with either Atheros or Ralink based card.  Ralinks probably on the top of the list.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2009)

iv had alot of luck with ralink cards.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah the more and more i hear about them, the more i want to get one.  Oh and by the way In Flames is the shit, but I bet I've loved in flames the longest Mikael is the shit as well


----------

